# Nonfurries: What would your "FURSONA" be



## El-P (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm not furry im just bored, my fursona would be a dog, cause I like dogs. Specifically I don't know what it would be, maybe the one in my profile picture. I realize not a lot of NONFURRIES would even see this so you furries ask your non-furry friends about this or something.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m not exactly a full on furry but the closest thing I have to a fursona is a raven named Satsuki.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 20, 2019)

I wish you had asked 2 days ago, haha. I like bunnies and praying mantises, because I find them both super cute~ So it had to be one of them.
I wasn't sure at first too. But the longer I stayed here, the more I liked the idea of having a fursona or animal avatar. You don't have to hurry things, you'll always be welcomed here. If you find interest in having a fursona in the future, then go for it. If you are not sure what your fursona could be, take your time. It will happen more or less naturally.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 20, 2019)

(Just a little joke)


----------



## hara-surya (Oct 20, 2019)

Look to the left. My picture there is my online Persona for art sites. Her name is Hara Surya and she's more or less me, but more successful and a woman.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

the end and the beginning
I got 4 sonas


----------



## Heppi (Oct 20, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> (Just a little joke)


Hahaha, that made my day!


----------



## Heppi (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks for inspiration, puddinsticks.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 21, 2019)

Heppi said:


> I wish you had asked 2 days ago, haha. I like bunnies and praying mantises, because I find them both super cute~ So it had to be one of them.
> I wasn't sure at first too. But the longer I stayed here, the more I liked the idea of having a fursona or animal avatar. You don't have to hurry things, you'll always be welcomed here. If you find interest in having a fursona in the future, then go for it. If you are not sure what your fursona could be, take your time. It will happen more or less naturally.



Ever thought of a 'mantis-bunny' hybrid ^v^ What Im imagining is oddly adorable XD

Asked a friend, and after 4 hours of explaining what a furry was, he came out with the rather epic 'squid in a space suit' XD I think hes on drugs!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 21, 2019)

This is the best closet furry bait I've ever laid eyes on.

I must use this against my closet furry friend who claims not to be a furry.


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 21, 2019)

El-P said:


> I'm not furry im just bored, my fursona would be a dog, cause I like dogs. Specifically I don't know what it would be, maybe the one in my profile picture. I realize not a lot of NONFURRIES would even see this so you furries ask your non-furry friends about this or something.


I feel you. I consider myself "furry lite" or just an anthro, since I feel absolutely no connection with the community, don't like fursuits, don't like cons etc. Both from within and without there's this notion that liking anthropomorphic characters automatically makes you a furry: that is wrong, much in the same way liking anime doesn't automatically make you a weaboo. Semantics galore amirite

Anyway, my "fursona" is actually a "skin"sona if we're being really anal about it for two reasons: 1) my dude's got no fur but good ol' skin only (and no tail but that's beside the point); 2) for the extra snowflake points


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 23, 2019)

Well, I'm pretty deep into the fandom at this point, but my non-furry boyfriend says either a cat or a crow. Cat because he's a cat person (plus he likes to laze about lol), and crow because of the mythological/symbolic association.


----------



## MysteryCat1929 (Nov 4, 2019)

Heppi said:


> View attachment 73649 Thanks for inspiration, puddinsticks.



Lol may be in this boat myself. You can only have about 10 people independently ask "Are you a furry" before you start to wonder. Just recently shifted from "Lol no way." to "Well there was that one thing... and that too... oh yeah and that thing was pretty furry-ish... well shoot maybe."

To answer OP's question - it would be something cat-based.


----------



## FurAffinityLurker (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello good people,

I am not a furry.  I have several furry (online) friends, and I often visualize them as their fursona when we communicate, but I do not see myself as anything other than a human.  I do have a virtual persona which is the projection of my thoughts, emotions, dreams, desires and fantasies into an imaginary world that accepts and nurtures them, but as I said above, it does not involve presenting as a different species.

Which raises a couple of questions:

One: what am I, a non-furry, doing here in the bastion of furryness?

The answer to that is simple.  Several members of this community provide content that aligns with my interests, featuring either non-furry protagonists, or those whose furry nature is tangential to the story.

And the other question is one that I cannot answer:

How does this community view and treat the likes of me?

Peace,
Lurker


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 9, 2019)

I got 4 sonas, I didn't need much of a reflection about them


----------



## scuzball (Nov 10, 2019)

I'd be a deer. I can't decide what kind of deer, what the antlers would look like, etc. but I like all the artwork with deer I've seen. Maybe I'll make it into a fursona one day, but I can't really draw lol


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 10, 2019)

FurAffinityLurker said:


> I am not a furry


...yet 



FurAffinityLurker said:


> How does this community view and treat the likes of me?


I don't think the community has a problem with lurkers, so you should be fine doing conversations here


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 10, 2019)

I had a sona before I realized I was part of the fandom, and in fact before I even knew what a sona was.  And that is the same sona I have now, although he's gone through a redesign or two.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Nov 16, 2019)

not me but my brother said he's not a furry but if he was,his fursona would be a red and white giant flying squirrel
suspicious huh
not related but my other brother is actually a furry too,his fursona is a hoary fox


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm not a full blown furry but I have my foot on the banana peel at this point. My silly little rabbit avatar in the hoodie is just supposed to be a cartoonish representation of myself, but considering I try to mask it by calling it a "bunsona" I'm sure I'm not hiding anything at this point.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Dec 3, 2019)

I've never once in 20 years drawn a character and said "yes, this feels like me."  I attempted it a few times when I was younger, because that's what you're "supposed" to do to fit in, but all that wound up happening is I came up with 30 different characters that I drew for about a month and then forgot about.


----------

